# Der Zitat-Thread



## axam (5 Sep. 2015)

Gibt's hier noch keinen Zitate-Thread? Zitate können den Horizont erweitern, daher habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, den sinnvollsten Thread dieser Seite zu erstellen 

Ihr könnt das Zitat auch gerne mit einem passenden Video verbinden. Beispiel:

"Die Liebe einer Mutter zu ihrem Kind ist die stärkste Kraft im Universum." Karl Olsberg


----------



## Suicide King (5 Sep. 2015)

In meiner Signatur befindet sich ein Zitat von Benjamin Franklin. Und da er am 17.04.1790 gestorben ist, ist es schon mindestens 225 Jahre alt. Es passt aber perfekt in die aktuelle Zeit.


----------



## Apus72 (5 Sep. 2015)

Karl Kraus : Wenn die Sonne der Kultur ganz tief steht, werfen auch Zwerge lange Schatten

Henry Ford : Würden die Menschen die Regeln der Finanzmärkte wirklich verstehen würden, hätten
wir morgen eine Revolution

J.D. Rockefeller : Wer arbeitet, hat gar keine Zeit um Geld zu verdienen

Albert Einstein : Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, beim 
Universum bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher


----------



## stuftuf (6 Sep. 2015)

Wir müssen die Zeit als Werkzeug benutzen, nicht als Couch.
John F. Kennedy

Ich zahle nicht gute Löhne, weil ich viel Geld habe, sondern ich habe viel Geld, weil ich gute Löhne zahle.
Robert Bosch

Ändere die Welt; sie braucht es.
Berthold Brecht


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2015)

Das Beste was du aus schlechten Erfahrungen machen kannst, ist sie als Lernaufgabe anzunehmen.

Jen Fuchs	



Wer bei jeder Kleinigkeit Theater macht, sollte sich zunächst fragen, ob er überhaupt eine Rolle spielt.

Heinz Nitschke


----------



## axam (6 Sep. 2015)

Ok, heute gibt's Zitate von den Hellsten unter der Sonne: Den Fußballern 

Zuerst ein Zitat, dem ich mal wieder ein passendes Video hinzufüge: "Haste Scheiße am Fuß, haste Scheiße am Fuß" - Andy Brehme



"Ich lerne nicht extra französisch für die Spieler, wo diese Sprache nicht mächtig sind." - Mario Basler

"Ich habe nie an unserer Chancenlosigkeit gezweifelt" - Richard Golz (ehemaliger Torwart u.a. des SC Freiburg und des HSV)

"Es war ein wunderschöner Augenblick, als der Bundestrainer sagte: `Komm Stefan, zieh deine Sachen aus, jetzt geht´s los.`" - Steffen Freund (ehemals Borussia Dortmund) 

"Die Sanitäter haben mir sofort eine Invasion gelegt." - Fritz Walter jun.

"Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall wahrscheinlich beim KSC." - Sean Dundee (einmaliger deutscher Nationalspieler)


----------



## comatron (6 Sep. 2015)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass mal jemand einige Folgen thematisch geordneter Sprüche gepostet hat (z.B. Fußballspieler, Trainer, Jugend, Kinder usw.).
Muss aber schon 'ne Weile her sein, denn "meine Erinnerung ist so schwach, wie mein Widerstand gegen ein schönes Weib" (Tralow).


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2015)

Die Schönheit der Vergangenheit ist der Schmerz der Gegenwart und die Weisheit der Zukunft.

Thomas Möginger	



Zeit ist vergänglich - unvergänglich bleiben nur Erinnerungen.

Reinhard Fondermann


----------



## axam (8 Sep. 2015)

"Lache und die ganze Welt lacht mit Dir. Weine und Du weinst allein." 

Dieses Zitat stammt von Ella Wheeler Wilcox. Bekanntheit erlangte es durch den genialen Film "Oldboy".


----------



## CukeSpookem (9 Sep. 2015)

- Leidhammel ----------------------------------------------------------------------------- Nullkommaeinstein -


----------



## Max100 (9 Sep. 2015)

Wer in der Arbeit die Erfüllung seines Lebens sieht, ist wohl blind in seiner Freizeit.

Ansgar Simon Freigericht	



Bürger, verdiene viel Geld im Schweiße deines Angesichts und mache dir keine Gedanken darüber wie du es ausgeben sollst, das tun andere.

Ansgar Simon Freigericht


----------



## Max100 (9 Sep. 2015)

Und meine Oma sagte :

Immer der Nase nach, dann geht der Arsch nicht irre...


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2015)

*"Die Schweden sind keine Holländer, das hat man genau gesehen"*

Zitat: Franz Beckenbauer



*"Wenn der Kopf richtig funktioniert, dann ist er das dritte Bein."*

Christoph Daum



*„Wir dürfen jetzt nur nicht den Sand in den Kopf stecken!“*

Lothar Matthäus


----------



## Max100 (10 Sep. 2015)

Im Fußball baut man dir schnell ein Denkmal, aber genauso schnell pinkelt man es an.

Hans-Joachim Meyer (*1942), ehem. dt. Fußballspieler & - Trainer. 



Brasilien hat gespielt wie auf´m Amt: Sie waren langsam, sie haben nicht gearbeitet, und am Ende hatten sie früher Feierabend.

Matze Knop alias Louis van Gaal (*1974), Comedian & Imitator


----------



## axam (10 Sep. 2015)

Es ist nicht schwer, Menschen zu finden, die mit 60 Jahren zehnmal so reich sind, als sie es mit 20 waren. Aber nicht einer von ihnen behauptet, er sei zehnmal so glücklich.“ - George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2015)

*"Jeder möchte lange leben, aber keiner will alt werden !!"*

Zitat:


----------



## axam (11 Sep. 2015)

„Träume nicht Dein Leben, sondern nimm Deine Tabletten!“


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2015)

Die Geduld ist der Schlüssel zur Freude

arabisches Sprichwort 


Für kein Tier auf der Welt wird soviel gearbeitet wie für die Katz'

unbekannt


----------



## Marco2 (14 Sep. 2015)

*"Erst wenn man stolpert, achtet man auf den Weg !"*


*" Du bist nicht betrunken,
wenn du auf dem Boden liegst ohne dich festzuhalten"*


----------



## Max100 (14 Sep. 2015)

Das Leben ist eine Reise, nimm` nicht soviel Gepäck mit!


Weil aller Anfang schwer ist, fangen viele erst gar nicht an.


----------



## axam (15 Sep. 2015)

_"Denen gegenüber, die mir Böses wollen, laß mich angemessen reagieren, und meine Seele möge gelassen bleiben, was auch geschieht."_ - Babylonischer Talmud
_
"Die höchste Krone des Helden ist die Besonnenheit mitten in Stürmen der Gegenwart."_ - Jean Paul 

_"Wenn dein Haus in Flammen steht, dann wärme dich daran."_ ( <--- Diese Form der Gelassenheit habe ich noch nicht erreicht  ) - Aus Spanien
_
"Der beste Aussichtsturm des Lebens ist die Gelassenheit."_ - Ernst Ferstl 

_"Gelassenheit ist der stete Begleiter aller tieferen Philosophie."_ - Peter Rudl 

_"Der ausgeglichene Mensch kann nicht gebrochen werden."_ - Anonym


----------



## Max100 (16 Sep. 2015)

Ob ein Mensch klug ist, erkennt man an seinen Antworten. Ob ein Mensch weise ist, erkennt man an seinen Fragen.

Nagib Mahfuz 


Mut steht am Anfang des Handelns, Glück am Ende.

Demokrit


----------



## axam (16 Sep. 2015)

Das stimmt:


Max100 schrieb:


> ... Ob ein Mensch weise ist, erkennt man an seinen Fragen:



Das stimmt *NICHT*: _"Es gibt keine dummen Fragen."_ 

Beweise gefällig? 

_Ich habe einen ganzen Eiswürfel geschluckt, und er ist noch nicht wieder rausgekommen. Was tun? _
Yahoo USA, ohne Angaben 

_Wie lange ist eine Seifenblase haltbar? _
blauclever, ohne Datum, Yahoo Answers

_Gibt es in Kanada Vögel?_ 
Yahoo USA, ohne Angaben 
_
Kann eine Deutsche von einem Türken schwanger werden? _
Nadja, ohne Datum, Yahoo Answers 

Siehe auch: Dumme Fragen aus dem Internet - Gesellschaft/Leben


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2015)

"Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm !!!"


----------



## Max100 (17 Sep. 2015)

Es gibt keine dummen Fragen. Nur dumme Antworten. Allerdings – gibt es Fragen, die eindeutig die Dummheit des Fragestellers selbst beweisen.


----------



## axam (17 Sep. 2015)

"Man sollte seine Arbeit nie mit nach Hause nehmen. Es sei denn, man arbeitet in einer Brauerei."


----------



## Max100 (17 Sep. 2015)

Viele Menschen versäumen das kleine Glück, während sie auf das Große vergebens warten.

Pearl S. Buck 


Man empfindet es oft als ungerecht, dass Menschen, die Stroh im Kopf haben, auch noch Geld wie Heu besitzen.

Gerhard Uhlenbruck


----------



## CukeSpookem (18 Sep. 2015)

----



Die größten Bauern haben die dümmsten Kartoffeln.
- Fritz Pomm -


----------



## axam (20 Sep. 2015)

_"Der Gesunde weiß nicht, wie reich er ist."_


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Sep. 2015)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> Die größten Bauern haben die dümmsten Kartoffeln.



Also bei uns heißt das: "Die dümmsten Bauern haben die dicksten Kartoffeln."


----------



## Max100 (20 Sep. 2015)

Was interessiert mich die LPG, ich kauf mein Brot im Konsum


----------



## CukeSpookem (20 Sep. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Also bei uns heißt das: "Die dümmsten Bauern haben die dicksten Kartoffeln."


Das ändert sich je nach Landschaft. Wahrscheinlich wachsen bei euch keine Pommfritts,
und es gibt weder ironisierende Strahlung noch Satiere im Stall.---


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Sep. 2015)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> und es gibt weder ironisierende Strahlung noch Satiere im Stall.---



Ne bei uns gibts nur Nutztiere im Stall


----------



## Max100 (20 Sep. 2015)

Was weiß ich schon...ich bin auch nur ein Bauer auf diesem Schachbrett welches wir "Leben" nennen.


----------



## axam (20 Sep. 2015)

Du bist kein Bauer, du bist auch nur ein Würmchen._ "Wir sind alle Würmchen, nur glaube ich, dass ich ein Glühwürmchen bin." _ - Sir Winston Churchill.


----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2015)

Dumme Gedanken hat jeder, aber der Weise verschweigt sie.


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2015)

*"Wer heiratet, teilt sich die Sorgen die er vorher nie hatte."*


----------



## CukeSpookem (21 Sep. 2015)

Wenn die Liebe das Licht des Lebens ist, dann ist die Hochzeit die Lichtrechnung.


----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2015)

Wenn du einen verhungernden Hund aufließt und machst ihn satt, dann wird er dich nicht beißen. Das ist der Grundunterschied zwischen Hund und Mensch.


----------



## axam (23 Sep. 2015)

_"Die Furcht, dass wir uns lächerlich machen, verursacht unsere größten Feigheiten."_ - André Gide


----------



## Max100 (24 Sep. 2015)

Nichts auf der Welt ist so gerecht verteilt wie der Verstand. Denn jedermann ist überzeugt, dass er genug davon habe.“

René Descartes


----------



## axam (24 Sep. 2015)

_"Denk ich an Deutschland in der Nacht, dann bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht.“ _ - Heinrich Heine

Leider aktueller denn je. Unglaublich: Nieheim: Mieterin erzählt von Kündigung wegen Flüchtlingen - DIE WELT


----------



## Max100 (25 Sep. 2015)

Dumme Gedanken hat jeder, aber der Weise verschweigt sie.

Wilhelm Busch


----------



## axam (19 Nov. 2015)

_"Was kümmert's den Mond, wenn ihn die Hunde anbellen?"_ - Anonym


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2015)

Verweile nicht in der Vergangenheit, träume nicht von der Zukunft. Konzentriere dich auf den gegenwärtigen Moment.

Buddha


----------



## axam (8 Dez. 2015)

_„Der Mensch hat dreierlei Wege klug zu handeln: erstens durch nachdenken, das ist der edelste, zweitens durch nachahmen, das ist der leichteste, und drittens durch Erfahrung, das ist der bitterste.“_ - Konfuzius


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

"Auftragen, polieren."
(Mr. Myagi)


----------



## axam (10 Jan. 2016)

"_Du kennst die Blumen nicht, die duften,
Du kennst nur Arbeiten und Schuften,
so geh‘n sie hin die schönsten Jahre,
bis endlich liegst du auf der Bahre,
und hinter dir da grinst der Tod,
kaputtgerackert, du Idiot._"

- (Volksgut, seit Jahrzehnten in vielen Varianten überliefert und trotz vieler Behauptungen lt. Ringelnatz-Museum nicht von Joachim Ringelnatz)


----------



## dcmer (17 Jan. 2016)

_"Unsere Jugend ist heruntergekommen und zuchtlos. Die jungen Leute hören nicht mehr auf ihre Eltern. Das Ende der Welt ist nahe."_ - Keilschrifttext aus Babylon, um 2000 v. Chr.


----------



## Max100 (18 Jan. 2016)

Viele Menschen versäumen das kleine Glück, während sie auf das Große vergebens warten.

Pearl S. Buck


----------



## axam (17 März 2016)

_"Habbe spiele super super. Schiedsärichtä nixä guta. Sonste alles super!"_ - Pep Guardiola


----------



## Max100 (18 März 2016)

Habe fertig 

kennt jeder


----------



## axam (22 März 2016)

_"Jeder Bruder hier im Islamischen Staat, jeder Muslim ist mir lieber als du selbst, obwohl du mein eigener Vater bist"_

Ben Gerhard
in einer Videobotschaft an seinen Vater

Krank, einfach nur krank: IS: Joachim Gerhard sucht in Syrien seine Söhne - DIE WELT


----------



## Max100 (22 März 2016)

Ein ausgerollter roter Teppich sollte Anlass zu der Frage geben, was man unter ihn gekehrt hat.

Renzie, Thom


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

....Gras wächst auch nicht schneller, wenn Du dran ziehst !!!


----------



## axam (21 Mai 2016)

_"Eines Tages werden Menschen, die nie an dich geglaubt haben, damit angeben, dass sie dich mal kennengelernt haben."_ - Unbekannt


----------



## Max100 (22 Mai 2016)

Unglaublich aber wahr ist, dass sich niemand dagegen verwahrt, dass Banken mittlerweile Verwahrentgelte ausrufen und viele Sparer dies immer noch nicht mit dem Abzug ihrer Gelder entgelten.


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

*"Wer Jogginghosen trägt hat sein Leben nicht im Griff"*

Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## Death Row (25 Mai 2016)

_"Nothing is permanent in this world, not even our troubles."_
-Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2016)

*"Wer mit Matthias Sammer zusammen arbeiten muss, freut sich nur noch auf`s sterben"*

Rainer Callmund


----------

